# FS: Palit GeForce 9600GT videocard



## `PaWz

I have used it for a couple months, and works great.  Comes with all accessories and original box.  This card has an HDMI output

sold


----------



## Intel_man

That's pretty cheap... A brand new one costs about $40-$50 more.


----------



## Steelshivan

That is a good price for a 2-month used video card IMO.  You could perhaps get as much as $120 for it though.


----------



## hermeslyre

Great price, Alas I have only $60 to my name right now! Of all the rotten luck..  Maybe if this isn't sold in a couple days I'll be able to afford it.


----------



## `PaWz

bump


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Is it still for sale???? Im looking for a new vid card but only have a 300 watt psu :-(


----------



## `PaWz

Yeah, it's still for sale


----------



## Darkserge

Is that required Liquid Coolen? Will this support PCI E 16x 1.0 slot? 
Right Now I am using XFX Nvidia GeForce 7950GT PCI E X16 and using 1680X1050. Is this worth upgrade?


----------



## Ethan3.14159

yeah thats a good upgrade for you, and yes it can run pci-e 1.0


----------



## `PaWz

already sold


----------



## Darkserge

awww....


----------



## `PaWz

Ok, the person that wanted it didn't respond, so I guess the card is back on the market.

The price is now $90 shipped.


----------



## `PaWz

bumpz


----------



## G25r8cer

`PaWz said:


> Ok, the person that wanted it didn't respond, so I guess the card is back on the market.
> 
> The price is now $90 shipped.



Let me ask around for you. I might know someone interested.


----------



## `PaWz

Ok, the 9600GT is STILL for sale, and the price is now $45 shipped.

Any takers?


----------



## mac550

`PaWz said:


> Ok, the 9600GT is STILL for sale, and the price is now $45 shipped.
> 
> Any takers?



ill give you $60 shipped to the UK if you take paypal and post a pic


----------



## `PaWz

Unfortunately I don't have paypal, you'd have to send me the money through mail.


----------



## mac550

soz id rather not do that, its too risky, its happened to me before. Sorry mate


----------



## `PaWz

ok


----------



## UpskirtHayley

wow for 45.00! ill take it right away! but.... like someone said its too risky. only sending through paypal. you should make paypal account. its really easy. 

if you decide to make paypal account.. pm me and ill send you 45.00 for the 9600 gt right away.

jan 17th 2009


----------



## `PaWz

Why is it too risky?


----------



## EGS

I'll buy it for $45 through Escrow...but you'd have to pay the fee.
You would receive a check from them.

Please let me know.


----------



## `PaWz

I must receive the money first.


----------



## ronster667

Intel_man said:


> That's pretty cheap... A brand new one costs about $40-$50 more.



a 9800 is like 120 lol why would the 9600 be more?


----------



## Intel_man

ronster667 said:


> a 9800 is like 120 lol why would the 9600 be more?



No clue. It just is. I've been waiting for it to have a major price drop so I can buy another one and get an SLi board so i can SLi it. But it for some strange reason costs more than the 9800GT...


----------



## `PaWz

Is anyone interested in buying it if I put it up on the Amazon marketplace? Since amazon charges 
an 8% fee on electronics I will be upping the price to $53 + shipping (about $5.50)


----------



## EGS

`PaWz said:


> Is anyone interested in buying it if I put it up on the Amazon marketplace? Since amazon charges
> an 8% fee on electronics I will be upping the price to $53 + shipping (about $5.50)


I might decide to take it for this price, I'll have to do some research..


----------



## lovely?

ronster667 said:


> a 9800 is like 120 lol why would the 9600 be more?



that post you quoted was made in 2008. the price then is most definitely not the price now.

this 9600GT is $70: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500077


----------



## `PaWz

Ok, I made a paypal account, and the price is $45 shipped.  Any takers?


----------



## Intel_man

You might as well just keep that card as backup if you're selling it at that price.


----------



## `PaWz

I need the money.  Every little bit counts


----------



## Bodaggit23

Four months later you still need the money that bad? lol


----------



## `PaWz

Please, I only want people who are considering the item to post here from now on.

Thanks.


----------



## `PaWz

sold


----------

